# Second Cube Swap



## barls (1/4/11)

hey all after the limited success of the last one, i think its time for another one and this time ill open it to everyone across sydney or willing to travel to sydney for the day of the swap.
here the link to the last one
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=39993 
here how it goes we each bring a 20L cube that we have filled with what ever wort you have brewed at the time and can spare, put a number on each then pick out of a hat and see what one you end up with.
heres the only 2 limiting factors,you must use a 20L cube and it must have a gravity between 1.040 − 1.060.
whos in? there is no limit to numbers at the moment
1. barls


----------



## donburke (1/4/11)

barls said:


> hey all after the limited success of the last one, i think its time for another one and this time ill open it to everyone across sydney or willing to travel to sydney for the day of the swap.
> here the link to the last one
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=39993
> here how it goes we each bring a 20L cube that we have filled with what ever wort you have brewed at the time and can spare, put a number on each then pick out of a hat and see what one you end up with.
> ...



what date did you have in mind ?


----------



## barls (1/4/11)

not sure at the moment could always just tack it on to the july case swap, to make it easy. it all depends on the rest of you.


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

anyone?????


----------



## Josh (3/4/11)

Yep.

1. barls
2. Josh


----------



## barls (11/4/11)

210 views and only 2 interested. what happened sydney??


----------



## crozdog (12/4/11)

dunno what I've got / will have, but put me down

1. Barls
2. Josh
3. Crozdog


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

thats half the fun isnt it croz?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/11)

crozdog said:


> dunno what I've got / will have, but put me down
> 
> 1. Barls
> 2. Josh
> ...




I'll put a "Better Red Than Dead" red ale in the pile.


----------



## Linz (14/4/11)

barls has put up that we join the MALE cube swap and this one??..we were going to do ours in MAY(even though it was a 'mid-year' cube swap). We have 4 also...

Still keen??


----------



## Josh (14/4/11)

Fine by me Linz.


----------



## barls (14/4/11)

fine by me im sure there wont be a complaint from ether of the others.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/4/11)

barls said:


> fine by me im sure there wont be a complaint from ether of the others.




No, only problem with May is the date 
7th May Big Brew Day
14th May Sydney Pub Crawl
28th May NSW Special Case Swap.

All these on a Saturday - any following Sunday is no problem. Got a date in mind Linz?


----------



## Linz (15/4/11)

We have issues...two threads running in simulcast(one here and one in M.a.l.e...mid Year 'cube' Swap )

Date: not sure..ours was to be 1st thurs in may....

Size: you guys had 20lts..we were going to use concentrated 15lt to mix up to 20lt(fresh wort cubes) to style


----------



## barls (16/4/11)

im happy with ether size so long as others are.
we normally label whats in the cube and who its by, then attach a number and take turns to draw a random number out of a hat.


----------



## Linz (18/4/11)

Follow over to here http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/index.php?showforum=39 ...Im going to compile the list there..OK??


----------

